# 02 Grizzly 660... Questions???



## B_R (Feb 9, 2010)

I found an 02 Grizzly 660 for sale for $2200. The bike seems to be in really good shape. No smoke, motor is strong. It is a one owner bike that was traded in at a dealership for a new bike. Then the guy that has it for sale now bought it from the dealership. I do not know much about Grizzlys. I am helping a friend with a low budget find a good bike to take to rallies. My only concern is that the hour meter does not work and therfore i do not know how many hours it has on it and since i have no way of knowing what it was used for, i am afraid that maybe it wasnt taken care of. Is there anything i should look for? Anything that would make or break a deal if you were in my shoes? Any advice would be great. 

Thanks 

BR


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

opean the seat look at your wires and all if they are good run it around the block if it dont bog down then its a good deal


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

What kind of mileage does it have? I would check the basic things.. See what the oil looks like. I would pop open the air box too. Look for mud inside of it. I have a 08 grizzly. Good bikes. Only problems I had with mine would be after running a while it didn't want to idle right. I would give it a good ride before I made any choices on getting it, if it was me. I also had an overheating problem which kept causing head gaskets to blow. That's why I would check the oil, before and after your ride it.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i have the idle and i just changed to screw and i had a fuel float stuck thats it they run like a brute good


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

buddy of mine has an 02 660 with 7500 km on it and still no engine trouble at all, the bike seems bullet proof. Only thing he's done is regular maintenance.


----------

